# Hair loss



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi just wondering does anyone else experience a lot of hair falling out during or after taking all the drugs? I seem to get a lot of loose hair after I stop taking everything. I have spoken to my GP and they say there is nothing I can do as probably down to stress, hormones and the drugs. Very stressful in itself!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes I had hair loss after my negative cycle, it lasted a few months and then stopped. It did grow back a bit but it's still thinner than it was    no-one else notices, it's just I know my own hair if you know what I mean.
Sorry you're experiencing this, such an upsetting side effect


----------



## trish_88 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Alotbsl

I have also experienced this! After my first treatment, I noticed clumps of hair coming out when I washed, or brushed it. It is definitely the mixture of drugs, and the stress your body is going through. Since my last treatment, I have noticed my hair is starting to get some 'life' back into it. 
I also noticed that I came out with a lot of spots, but it is probably the same thing. 

Easier said than done, but try not to worry!  Hope it sorts itself out.

xx Trish xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Thank you KK and Trish, thought it was just me. Just another thing to deal with in this already dreadful journey.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi guys.  

I also was freaked out and bothered by this after my last failed cycle.  My doc (GP) says it happens after pregnancy and the hair etc does come back.  So essentially he said since you are pregnant with ivf and all the drugs the same happens  

Tee


----------

